# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Más de 7.892 fuentes y manantiales andaluces inventariados gracias al programa de catalogación online Conoce tus fuentes

## FEDE

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...cion-online-42

Más de 7.892 fuentes y manantiales andaluces inventariados gracias al programa de catalogación online Conoce tus fuentes


Fuente de la Rejanada. Antequera. Autora: Magdalena Sánchez Pérez


        Este proyecto, en el que han colaborado más de 1000 voluntarios, es una iniciativa de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente y la Universidad de Granada.


*Desde que en 2007 comenzara el proyecto de catalogación online y participativa Conoce tus fuentes,* se han inventariado más de 7.892 en las ocho provincias gracias a la participación y la colaboración desinteresada de 1000 voluntarios. Jaén con 2335 es la provincia con más fuentes y manantiales localizadas. Le siguen Granada (1448), Málaga (1493), Córdoba (830), Cádiz (594), Almería (529), Sevilla (294) y Huelva (339). Este programa es una iniciativa impulsada por la Consejería de Medio Ambiente y Ordenación del Territorio y el Instituto del Agua de la Universidad de Granada para inventariar y divulgar el rico patrimonio de fuentes y manantiales de la comunidad autónoma.
Conoce tus fuentes se enmarca dentro de un proyecto más amplio denominado Manantiales y Fuentes de Andalucía: hacia una estrategia de conservación. Su objetivo es crear un inventario-catálogo abierto, que deje constancia documental y fotográfica de las mismas, antes de que se produzca la desaparición de muchas de ellas, bien sea por la construcción de infraestructuras hidráulicas que las sustituyan, el deterioro vinculado al desuso, la extracción de aguas subterráneas o causas naturales como la sequía o el cambio climático. Asimismo, la razón de ser de esta publicación es la participación ciudadana y la sensibilización sobre el valor de este patrimonio natural, socioeconómico y natural andaluz.


*Una web abierta y participativa*

    La herramienta básica de esta iniciativa es la web habilitada para crear el catálogo online y participativo. A través de www.conocetusfuentes.com, el usuario puede tanto aportar información rellenando las fichas que se les facilita y así colaborar en la elaboración del inventario o consultar los datos recopilados hasta el momento, en continua revisión y actualización. De ahí que uno de los valores de este proyecto sea la accesibilidad, ya que todo el material generado gracias a la participación ciudadana puede ser descargado libremente. Conoce tus fuentes alcanza más de 27.000 referencias en el buscador Google y suma más de 20.000 fotografías.
    Asimismo, este programa cuenta con multitud de actividades vinculadas. Entre ellos, un concurso anual de fotografías, cuya V Edición cierra su convocatoria el próximo 31 de diciembre, o encuentros entre los distintos colaboradores como los de Montilla en 2010 y Cazorla en 2011. También se han realizado más de un centenar de exposiciones itinerantes repartidas por todas las provincias de la comunidad y los responsables del proyecto han participado en una treintena de congresos y jornadas, así como en numerosos talleres educativos.

----------

embalses al 100% (31-oct-2015),jlois (06-ene-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

me gusta. bueno , b y b

----------


## embalses al 100%

Le estoy echando un vistazo a esto... y tiene una pinta estupenda. Un mapa donde aparecen todas, y una ficha con mucha informacuion y muy útil. Me lo guardo.
Muchas Gracias.

----------

